# make an electric vaporizer



## winkdogg420 (Jan 14, 2009)

i saw this on another forum and thought i would bring it here im sure there are some on here but this is my version!

here are my pics of the homemade vape it was easy to make i just need a dimmer switch to set the temp and a tube to suck on but here it is !

insulated cup

soldiering iron

glass

rocks

total cost 0.00 usd i had all this stuff

feel free to post your homemade vape pics!


----------



## pastafarian81 (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice work. I am currently waiting on my silver surfer to arive in the big brown truck. I hate big brown by the way. Atleast fedex gives you an approx del time. Not the vague "by the end of business" time that brown gives. 

Now that I'm done ranting, can you give a rundown on the process you used to build you vape? Looks like something I may build for shits and giggles. Oh and you can get the hose from lowes. I love lowes. Man I need to get high. 
Peace and + rep.


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Jan 14, 2009)

pastafarian81 said:


> Nice work. I am currently waiting on my silver surfer to arive in the big brown truck. I hate big brown by the way. Atleast fedex gives you an approx del time. Not the vague "by the end of business" time that brown gives.
> 
> Now that I'm done ranting, can you give a rundown on the process you used to build you vape? Looks like something I may build for shits and giggles. Oh and you can get the hose from lowes. I love lowes. Man I need to get high.
> Peace and + rep.


I know I like my SSV which I just got about a week ago. Only trouble is that it gives you the SUPER MUNCHIES. I've eaten myself into a coma twice so far this week........
Now I gotta get me some custom parts for my SSV..............


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 14, 2009)

the build was easy . take apart the soldiering iron cut the cord about six inches from the bottom run cord through hole in bottom of cup re connect with wire nuts. center the iron in the cup and surround with rocks . for a bowl i used a long screw a nut and a stainless neasuring cup. drill another hole near the top for your suck tube, fill er up put the glass on top and plug her in! i will add a dimmer for variable temp . i need to know the temp that is ideal for vaping do i can set the dimmer??


----------



## pastafarian81 (Jan 14, 2009)

from what i read thc vapes at about 300-400C.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 14, 2009)

i know alot of vapes have a temp readout right on them i was wondering what temp people set their vapes to in farenheit ??



pastafarian81 said:


> from what i read thc vapes at about 300-400C.


----------



## Baz (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey thats pretty cool bud, i see you like to diy shit yourself too!

Looks pretty good tho ima + rep ya back 

Ohh must of reped you recently as it wont let me


----------



## SikSol (Jan 14, 2009)

Awesome like to see pics once you get it completely finished, wouldnt mind tryin to make one myself.


----------



## Doctor Cannabis (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't go over 300F with my vap. I start with 200F and gradually raise the temp to 300F. Over that, there's a risk of burning the green.


----------



## SikSol (Jan 14, 2009)

...guess for the home made one you could just get one those infared temp gauges you just point and shoot to check it, and adjust the dimmer switch from there. Hrm.. I may go make one these today now that i think of it lol.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 14, 2009)

i added a twisty simpsons straw! and i fired it up works really well i only used a pinch of herb and it smoked for like 3 mins! a few more pics to show the inside/tube!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 14, 2009)

i have a mini infrared temp gun but i dont have the dimmer yet so it will prob burn the green but if you keep an eye on it you can get the vape before the smoke!




SikSol said:


> ...guess for the home made one you could just get one those infared temp gauges you just point and shoot to check it, and adjust the dimmer switch from there. Hrm.. I may go make one these today now that i think of it lol.


----------



## Baz (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks cool man, how does it work, the metal dish gets real hot n burns the weed which fills the glass up?


----------



## SikSol (Jan 14, 2009)

sort of but you dont want to "burn" the weed, you want it to get to the ideal temperature that is creates vapors and not smoke.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 14, 2009)

when you vaporize you extract all the thc without actually burning the weed . it makes a much cleaner high with way less tar and harmful smoke! i really need the dimmer this does heat up enough to burn the weed so its just an electric lighter until i can turn it down. i need to keep it at around 275 f to release the vapor without burning any green. right now its around 475 f and that just burns the weed , but by unplugging right befor 300 it stays vapor! pain in the but untill i get a dimmr



Baz said:


> Looks cool man, how does it work, the metal dish gets real hot n burns the weed which fills the glass up?


----------



## Baz (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow thats a better way to toke, how do you know when ya weed has been stripped of its goodness and time to chuck it?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 14, 2009)

it gets really fluffy and light almost white or pale green . some people then take whats left and cook with it to get whats left! i only ripped a pinch and i have a crazy head buzz i feel kinda groooovy





Baz said:


> Wow thats a better way to toke, how do you know when ya weed has been stripped of its goodness and time to chuck it?


----------



## SikSol (Jan 14, 2009)

BTW +rep on this one wink!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 14, 2009)

plus rep to the guy i stole the iea from whoever he is.hahahha it was on international canagraphic!




SikSol said:


> BTW +rep on this one wink!


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Jan 14, 2009)

i read somewhere that thc vapes at 200c. also you'll need a pretty heavy duty dimmer for that thing. how many watts does that soldering iron pull?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 14, 2009)

i think its a 30watt iron not to big i may just use some resistors and a heatsink if i can dial in the right temp! but i think any lamp dimmer will work for this they are usually rated at 150 watts i beleive! 




joeyjoejoe said:


> i read somewhere that thc vapes at 200c. also you'll need a pretty heavy duty dimmer for that thing. how many watts does that soldering iron pull?


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 14, 2009)

Sweet you should have posted it in the DIY section so people can find it easier though.


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Jan 14, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> i think its a 30watt iron not to big i may just use some resistors and a heatsink if i can dial in the right temp! but i think any lamp dimmer will work for this they are usually rated at 150 watts i beleive!


 
yeah , nevermind. i thought things with heating elements in them usually pulled alot of wattage but i guess not. you should defiitely get one of the old school rotary dimmers . i feel like they have the best dimming range. way easier to dial in . if you know what i mean.here's a nice one . every dimmer i've ever installed has been atleast 400 w, so i think you'll be alright. nice work btw. 

http://www.dimmers.net/rotary.asp


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 14, 2009)

i looked for the diy section but my screen wouldnt show the post new thread icon????? i just put it here cause i couldnt find it. you can move the thread if you have the time riu staff. hahah





GrowTech said:


> Sweet you should have posted it in the DIY section so people can find it easier though.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 14, 2009)

just ran another bowl through the vape this thing rocks!! i cant wait for the dimmer!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 15, 2009)

toot toot , my own horn!! come on people build a vape!!


----------



## mannurse801 (Jan 15, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaporizer

When one considers that there are at least 60 pharmacologically-active compounds in cannabis and that the aromatic terpenoids begin to vaporize at 126 °C, but the more bio-active cannabidiol (CBD), Cannabinol (CBN), and delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) do not vaporize until near their respective flash points: CBD 206.3 °C[6], CBN 212.7 °C[7], THC 149.3 °C[8] 

I Vap with my Vapir One at 375, never burns. If you vap too low, you waste a ton of product.... You need to get to at least 325 for proper vaping, but at 375 you are sure to get all of the active ingredient quickly and effectively!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 15, 2009)

do you get the temp up to 375f then put your herbs in?? i heat it up first then put the herb in! when i put the heat on after adding the herb it gets way less vapor! i dont even mind burning it a little bit i burn the pot all the time anyway!

375 f is the correct temp right not 375 c >> 





mannurse801 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaporizer
> 
> When one considers that there are at least 60 pharmacologically-active compounds in cannabis and that the aromatic terpenoids begin to vaporize at 126 °C, but the more bio-active cannabidiol (CBD), Cannabinol (CBN), and delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) do not vaporize until near their respective flash points: CBD 206.3 °C[6], CBN 212.7 °C[7], THC 149.3 °C[8]
> 
> I Vap with my Vapir One at 375, never burns. If you vap too low, you waste a ton of product.... You need to get to at least 325 for proper vaping, but at 375 you are sure to get all of the active ingredient quickly and effectively!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 15, 2009)

i added a dimmer and i bought a digi therm so i could read the temp! my infrared thermo stops at 220 f so this new one goes to 450f!! i have it dialed in at 375f!!!!!! happy vaping and i want to see some more of these things on here they are cheap and great!!! i might mod the thermo so it can be on board but im not sure if it will lose accuracy with the mod??


----------



## Baz (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks good man, u know if you go to the file where your pics are saved and click the sideways pics and correct em, when you upload em they will be the right way up

Oh n i will be making one of these real soon


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 15, 2009)

i know i know. mr perfect hahahah jk . i was in a hurry to get these up before i went out !!





Baz said:


> Looks good man, u know if you go to the file where your pics are saved and click the sideways pics and correct em, when you upload em they will be the right way up
> 
> Oh n i will be making one of these real soon


----------



## mannurse801 (Jan 15, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> do you get the temp up to 375f then put your herbs in?? i heat it up first then put the herb in! when i put the heat on after adding the herb it gets way less vapor! i dont even mind burning it a little bit i burn the pot all the time anyway!
> 
> 375 f is the correct temp right not 375 c >>


for sure 375 F...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for the temp info guys big help!





mannurse801 said:


> for sure 375 F...


----------



## mannurse801 (Jan 16, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> thanks for the temp info guys big help!


 
M<an I just vaped 0.25 of a gm last night. I was not even there, it was so damed powewful. I love the vap, it is the best for s thrifty toker! 
I usually go through an ounce every 2 months, I am on month 4 now and still have a good 1/4 oz left. vapping is the best!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 17, 2009)

im all vaped up !!!


----------



## Baz (Jan 17, 2009)

Lol bud

Check me new cfl set up, in my suparoom journal


----------



## HOHO (Jan 18, 2009)

i have never tried a vap but would like to make one.i found an old soldiering iron and was wondering if the hits are big enough with the size glass?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 18, 2009)

The first thing to get used to is the "hits are not big" at first you dont even feel it then you get used to it! You dont get big clouds of smoke,you shouldnt get any smoke. Those kids on youtube with the huge clouds in trashbags are just smoking pot like we do everyday. The vapor keeps coming until the weed is dry and depleted so you can hit for as long as you want the chamber really doesnt matter ! When your done with the weed it should not be burnt . You get it hot enough to release vapors without burning. I didnt even think mine was working but when you hit a bowl load sober you get super lifted!! Anymore ?s let me know. Let that old soldering iron burn for like 30mins before you start and maybe sand it with sand paper to get any soldier off(dont breathe!!!) pm with ?s if you want!



hoho said:


> i have never tried a vap but would like to make one.i found an old soldiering iron and was wondering if the hits are big enough with the size glass?


----------

